# Garden Shed



## Wade.K10

Hello all

I am in the market for a garden shed, looking to get a 6x8.

Any recommendations on where to purchase a decent one from?

Thanks!


----------



## 20vKarlos

It all depends on the material you want it built out of mate. 

If I’m honest, I found it cheaper to build a 8x10 flat pack shed that I bought online (can’t remember the retailer), but when I wanted to build a 6x4 shed it was cheaper to build it myself.

If you want metal or plastic, that’s a different story


----------



## Wade.K10

It would be a wood shed id be after and be a flat pack one as I don't think I have all the skills required to build one myself from scratch.


----------



## Tricky Red

I know that you said that you wanted a wooden shed and so did I but I ended up with a Keter Resin shed. Completely waterproof, easy to put together and substantial. Racked out inside and comes with a strong base. Not one of the cheap Keter ones.

I bought this one, albeit from Costco

https://www.diy.com/departments/keter-oakland-7x7-apex-plastic-shed/1286839_BQ.prd


----------



## 20vKarlos

Wade.K10 said:


> It would be a wood shed id be after and be a flat pack one as I don't think I have all the skills required to build one myself from scratch.


I reckon you'd surprise yourself, I recently built a Catio for our Bengal cats and then decided to let them roam the streets in stead, but building that was very easy. In the end, I took the catio down and moved our old 10x8 shed, chopped it to fit our "Shed pad" at the top of the garden, then we had our decking built around the shed.

Honestly, have a good search on YouTube and see how others have made theirs, and some of the tips you can get on there will be great knowledge for you.

If you've got a budget of say £500 then build it yourself as the quality of the wood and the build will be better than a flat packed one 
If you're happy to spend £1000 on the right shed, then look a time Keter for a decently built flat pack shed that'll outlast any of the cheaper wooden things

All the best though, let us know which one you decided to go with


----------



## Lexus-is250

I ordered one last year from Shedright sheds and its good quality and was simple to build. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Wade.K10

Thanks for all the advice, budget would be around £500 so will take a look on youtube and research about building one :thumb:

Anyone had any experience with Tiger sheds?


----------



## DLGWRX02

Wade.K10 said:


> Thanks for all the advice, budget would be around £500 so will take a look on youtube and research about building one :thumb:
> 
> Anyone had any experience with Tiger sheds?


I can recommend Tiger sheds. I bought a metal one and base kit from them last year. Took about 3-4 weeks delivery but I ordered it in April while lockdown was in place. If you use a cash back site like Quidco they have 5.28% cash back for Tigersheds


----------



## notfub

I've bought a couple of sheds from here..

https://www.shedstore.co.uk/garden-sheds/wooden-garden-sheds?cat=5938&imperial_size=7393

You should be able to get a pressure treated wood shed for your budget....if you can stretch, I'd go for a tongue & groove build as it will be solid for years.

Mine was pretty easy to put up but make sure your base is level or the shed will move over time.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

No local joiners you can approach for a quote to build one for you?


----------



## grunty-motor

TigerSheds


----------



## St Evelyn

I also used Shedstore for a Dutch Barn style shed when we moved a few years back. It was easy to put up and is lasting well - has the added benefit of looking very different so becomes a talking point when people first see it. It's also a lot taller than traditional sheds (handy if you're tall and want to avoid hitting your head), meaning that you can pop a shelf in at the back for more flexible storage.


----------



## RS3

Get a Keter plastic one and be done with it for good.
https://www.argos.co.uk/product/1070596?rec=PDP[6194460]:bottomSlider1:OHAT:alternative:1070596:kI14Po5T76vOGyEibLkf
Ive had 2 for at least 10 years and they usually get pressure washed down after the car washed. Both are as good as new, never had to paint etc.


----------



## WRX

RS3 said:


> Get a Keter plastic one and be done with it for good.
> https://www.argos.co.uk/product/1070596?rec=PDP[6194460]:bottomSlider1:OHAT:alternative:1070596:kI14Po5T76vOGyEibLkf
> Ive had 2 for at least 10 years and they usually get pressure washed down after the car washed. Both are as good as new, never had to paint etc.


I've got the smaller one of these and I was apprehensive about a plastic shed but as soon as it was put together I was converted. I will never go back to a wooden shed. So easy to clean and solid as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wade.K10

Thanks for all the advice. I do like the idea of a low maintenance plastic shed but just don't think they look as nice.


----------



## sharrkey

I got a Keter Artisan shed from Costco in June last year, good and sturdy, no water leaks but it is suffering from condensation on the roof that I've regularly gotta keep on top of!
Great base as standard and they are paintable if you wish.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wade.K10

The Keter ones are appealing just abit outside my budget for the size I would like.


----------



## Bazsm

Another Ketter shed convert here, been up 12 months and fantastic to have a dry place to store stuff 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazsm

Wade.K10 said:


> Have you got a link for this one?


Here's a link to the shed: https://www.keter.com/uk_en/msdl_17204172oakland-11x7-5-sd-shed.html but I bought it from Costco - they have something almost identical here: https://www.costco.co.uk/Garden-She...11ft-x-7ft-6-34-x-23m-Side-Door-Shed/p/287255

Strong money but I see this as a long term project and tbh the panel material doesn't seem like regular plastic. Because plastic sheds are relatively new I guess the test will be in maybe 10 years or so to see if the sun and cold has made the plastic brittle or similar. One last point the fitting instructions and general process of putting it together were excellent


----------



## RS3

Bazsm said:


> Here's a link to the shed: https://www.keter.com/uk_en/msdl_17204172oakland-11x7-5-sd-shed.html but I bought it from Costco - they have something almost identical here: https://www.costco.co.uk/Garden-She...11ft-x-7ft-6-34-x-23m-Side-Door-Shed/p/287255
> 
> Strong money but I see this as a long term project and tbh the panel material doesn't seem like regular plastic. Because plastic sheds are relatively new I guess the test will be in maybe 10 years or so to see if the sun and cold has made the plastic brittle or similar. One last point the fitting instructions and general process of putting it together were excellent


I can confirm that neither of my Keter sheds has discolored or any other defects after at least 10 years. You are right regarding instructions etc, Took me a whole day from start to finish including laying the bases (I used those plastic tiles filled with shingle) and found it really easy.


----------



## PugIain

A warning regarding Keter products.
We make the plastic at my job


----------



## Tricky Red

sharrkey said:


> I got a Keter Artisan shed from Costco in June last year, good and sturdy, no water leaks but it is suffering from condensation on the roof that I've regularly gotta keep on top of!
> Great base as standard and they are paintable if you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Had a little bit of condensation but normally from leaving damp things in there.


----------



## Tricky Red

Tricky Red said:


> Had a little bit of condensation but normally from leaving damp things in there.


Bazsm and Sharrkey very similar to mine.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I had a similar query last year, ended up using a localish timber place that does them, was able to go see them and specify some customisation for cheap and was happy with my decision and is being installed monday, now with all these happy keter resin folk, second guessing my choice!!

Ignoring this thread now


----------



## Bazsm

A top notch wooden shed was my preference but I knew I would skimp on the maintenance wood needs so hoping the Keter will be maintenance free....hence my comment about how the plastic will hold up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20vKarlos

I did a bit of research last night and if you wanted to buy a Tongue and Groove wooden shed, it would cost you more to make it yourself than it would to just buy one off the shelf


----------



## Andy from Sandy

It doesn't have to be fancy and expensive to be good.

You need to protect the end grain of the wood before and after assembly.

I have a little lean too type shed that is 20 years old. The roof went because of nails to hold the felt on. Also making a nice tight edge wrapping the felt over is a place where it goes into a hole.

With a new roof I have just placed some weights around the edge to hold the felt and allowed gravity to allow the felt to fall over the edge.

Make sure the floor bearers are a good draining surface.


----------



## Wade.K10

Think I've been convinced with the Keter sheds. I don't think they look as nice but for the durability I think its the winner!

Thanks for all the help guys :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red

Mine is 5 years old, I built it with my Dad in around 4 hours I think. Just needs a pressure wash every couple of years. One of the roof panels was cracked but Keter replaced in 48 hours. Good service.


----------



## ollienoclue

These plastic sheds look great, I don't trust timber these days unless it is creosoted. I presume these sheds are actually quite heavy and won't just blow away in the wind??


----------



## MDC250

Yup very solid. 

I’ve jumped up on the roof before of mine and took my weight with ease. Being plastic there’s give in them as well so when some lowlife tried to prise the padlock off/door open, they failed.


----------



## BigMart

Very interested in a plastic shed but concerned about the security aspect.
Has anyone had to add further reinforcement or additional locks?

Any up close pics of the locking arrangements please?

Thanks 
Mart


----------



## ollienoclue

To enhance the security of a garden shed, you need to use flat headed coach bolts and nuts with a sniff of loctite instead of screws where you are attaching hinges, bolts or locks. Being flat headed it is impossible to undo coach bolts from the outside. A clever hasp and decent padlock will deter a casual thief but they have cordless angle grinders these days so can be through the side of it or just cut the lock off if they don't need to concern themselves about noise.


----------

